# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Tv F&J- F719 LCD (funai)

## cristos68

Γεια σας, η προαναφερθησα εχει προβλημα με τον ηχο,πιο συγκεκριμενα εχει ηχο για 3 δευτερα οταν ξεκινα και μετα mute.

----------


## cristos68

Με την αντικατασταση των: C520,C521,στο κυκλωμα του mute και του C929 στο τροφοδοτικο το προβλημα με τον ηχο απoκατασταθηκε.

----------

